# 1940 Cantilever Autocycle Standard



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 23, 2016)

New one to me.  Meticulous super anal-retentive detail underway.  Paint is in amazing original condition, having been well preserved under dirt and light grease.  Chrome is in equally superb condition after a bath.  Original wheelset next to come.
Anyone know of a nicer original Maroon '40 push button Autocycle?


----------



## Dave K (Oct 23, 2016)

Amazing!!!!!   Please keep the pictures coming as you progress.


----------



## stoney (Oct 23, 2016)

GREAT bike. I agree with your description of yourself with the detailing. It's a good thing. Don't ever apologize for it. I have been known to be the same way at times and I never do. Keep us posted with the progress.


----------



## stoney (Oct 23, 2016)

That maroon paint is beautiful. It shows a little age but the bike wears it very well.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 23, 2016)

Meow

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg M. (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow! 
Very nice. 
Can't wait to see the completed pictures. 
Are you going with whitewalls or blackwalls?

Greg M.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 23, 2016)

It will have G-3 whitewalls.  Wheels are a front high-flange hub, rear drum brake.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 23, 2016)

WOW! IT'S A BEAUTY!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 24, 2016)

Fabulous bike, Aaron.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 24, 2016)

Looks sharp.....if you part it out ill take the tank


----------



## larock65 (Oct 24, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Looks sharp.....if you part it out ill take the tank



If he parts it out I will fly up to Oregon and kick him in his ass!


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 25, 2016)

larock65 said:


> If he parts it out I will fly up to Oregon and kick him in his ass!




I'll dig a hole...


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 25, 2016)

wowza that's a beaut!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry if anyone is holding their breath.  I have made my final decision, I will not part it out.  I will just take it off some wicked jumps


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Cool--pics or it didn't happen! Seriously though awesome bike--even for a Schwinn! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2016)

Great bike Aaron


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2016)

Just for those that may not be aware, this model Schwinn was not a standard.
It was originally advertised as a Special model.
This was the first model that would mate the now famous Cantilever frame and Streamline 
Fenderlight.
The embossed tank had not made it into production yet on the Cantilever frame, so this one still had the first generation hanging type tank.
I've alway thought that it would have been cool to be in the shop the day they mixed the Fenderlight and Canti frame together for the first time.
They probably looked at each other and said, Oh, yeah!
Now we're on to something.
The embossed tank for the cantilever model bikes would be introduced the following year, so that made the hanging cantilever horn button tank a one year special.
I've always thought that this model is the rarest of the Schwinn built balloon tire bicycles.
So to find one of these bikes in the exceptional condition of this one, is truly exceptional.
Great find, Aaron!


----------



## sarmis (Oct 26, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Just for those that may not be aware, this model Schwinn was not a standard.
> It was originally advertised as a Special model.
> This was the first model that would mate the now famous Cantilever frame and Streamline
> Fenderlight.
> ...




Marty,

I'd have to say there seem to be more one year only 1940 canti tanks "floating around" than the earlier non "holy" (hole in the tank) ones.  
That's just my observation and by no means 
a proven insight of the dark underbelly of the bastard child Schwinn Canti Tank collectors who never seem to share with others......
ha !


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 26, 2016)

There's even less of the '40 button tanks out there because many of them ended up welded shut and used as a "Super Deluxe" tank is what I think you're saying, Sarmis?  Which is true, I know of more than a few that were welded shut and used to build fully equipped bikes, thus making them even more scarce.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2016)

Sarmis,
When I was collecting the parts to build my 1939 Autocycle Deluxe, I ended up with five hanging cantilever tanks, one of which was a horn button tank.
I've seen a few complete bikes with the in-tank horn button, but to date, that one tank I had was the only loose one that I ever saw available.
I have seen a fair amount of switch tank models in that time, so I have to stand by my assessment that the horn button hanging cantilever tank is far and away more rare than the switch tank model.
Certified Schwinn Nerd.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Oct 26, 2016)

I have had three of each.  I own two button tank bikes and one switch tank bike currently, and honestly, I prefer the "lower end" bikes myself.  Way cooler, way better riders


----------



## sarmis (Oct 27, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Sarmis,
> When I was collecting the parts to build my 1939 Autocycle Deluxe, I ended up with five hanging cantilever tanks, one of which was a horn button tank.
> I've seen a few complete bikes with the in-tank horn button, but to date, that one tank I had was the only loose one that I ever saw available.
> I have seen a fair amount of switch tank models in that time, so I have to stand by my assessment that the horn button hanging cantilever tank is far and away more rare than the switch tank model.
> Certified Schwinn Nerd.




Five tanks Marty !?!

The dark underbelly of Schwinn Canti Tank
Collectors is alive and well !

I have one and it took 20 years to get that !
And that was with your help Marty.  

I won't even say if I'm looking for another tank
as that will make sure I'll never see another Canti tank. 

I will stand by my statement for seeing more 40 hole tanks than switch tanks.  That's just my lowly observation as I don't get around.  

s


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 27, 2016)

Amazing bike Aaron. I would love to have one of these someday, blue would be my first choice. 

I agree, these make better riders than the Deluxe models.


----------

